# 1935/36 Schwinn CyclePlane



## ColsonTwinbar (Nov 19, 2010)

So I was contacted by and old family friend who said he had a Klunker (he's originally from Marin County) for me to fix up. He didn't know much about it, but just sent it up with my brother. Turns out its a CyclePlane. Sorry to be a tease but I will have pictures up tomorrow. I am fixing it up for him on a slight budget but am looking for some parts. It looks like I will need new bars, stem, 1 grip end Reflector, chainguard. It may need a new front fender but I'm gonna see what I can do for this one. I am also looking for a D-cell battery tube for the silver ray. He wants a working light, but it is missing its tank. The color combo is black/ivory. Let me know if you have any of these parts!
-Nolan


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Nov 20, 2010)

So whats the story on this sprocket?, I have seen one on ebay a few years ago.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 20, 2010)

And the Aerocycle rack...wooof


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 20, 2010)

*35 cycleplane*



ColsonTwinbar said:


> So I was contacted by and old family friend who said he had a Klunker (he's originally from Marin County) for me to fix up. He didn't know much about it, but just sent it up with my brother. Turns out its a CyclePlane. Sorry to be a tease but I will have pictures up tomorrow. I am fixing it up for him on a slight budget but am looking for some parts. It looks like I will need new bars, stem, 1 grip end Reflector, chainguard. It may need a new front fender but I'm gonna see what I can do for this one. I am also looking for a D-cell battery tube for the silver ray. He wants a working light, but it is missing its tank. The color combo is black/ivory. Let me know if you have any of these parts!
> -Nolan




The frame looks to be a 1935 double diamond frame. The other parts match that year with the exception of the ones you are looking for. (wrong tires of course)
When you said he wants you to fix it up, does that mean just straighten the fenders and add the parts you mentioned or do a restoration?
The parts you are looking for are usually on Ebay most of the time at reasonable prices.
IMO it wouldn't look right to put a battery tube on that bike, get a correct tank and the other parts and your almost complete.
That is a chain ring I am not familiar with!


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 20, 2010)

The Areocycle and the Cycleplane sported the same rear rack.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Nov 20, 2010)

Yep, they had the same rack and the same seat. The extent of the restoration will be a full cleaning and replacement of heavily rusted parts. I tried to get him to jump for a tank but he can't spend the money on it right now, as much as I would like to play with one of those in the meantime. I'm gonna try and find the correct sprocket and will be keeping my eye out for a new fender as this one would need a lot of work.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 21, 2010)

If you know of about a tank for sale...let me know? I'm needing one


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 21, 2010)

fordsnake said:


> The Areocycle and the Cycleplane sported the same rear rack.




I didn't say it didn't belong, I was more commenting on its rarity and value...great score to get the rare bits with the bike...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 21, 2010)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> So whats the story on this sprocket?, I have seen one on ebay a few years ago.




I think I've seen that on teens Hawthornes.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Nov 21, 2010)

And correct he is!
http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle311/1206.htm
Thanks, I always figured it was an early Schwinn.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Nov 30, 2010)

I believe that sprocket was used on post war (1950's) Schwinns as well.

http://www.nostalgic.net/index.php?s=arc/bicycles/1953+Schwinn+Jaguar+2.jpg


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 30, 2010)

> I believe that sprocket was used on post war (1950's)Schwinns as well




Visually there's seems to be a difference...the 50's style has a 1/2 pitch, and the 30's model has a 1"pitch. Also there's more definition around the circles on the earlier sprocket (you can see it around the middle near the crank arm).


----------



## slowroller1842 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ah yes, the devils in the details.  My bad....  I can't believe I didn't notice the 1-inch pitch!  Next time I'll scrutinize a little longer before I jump in with my 2 cents.

That being said, Nice Bike!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah it appears that Hawthorne was the earlier user of this design. Schwinn didn't make a large skip-tooth version of this sprocket design, they used skiptooth versons on their girls bikes during the late 40's early 50's but they were a smaller diameter. The boys schwinns used the larger diameter sweetheart and phantom style during that time.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jan 7, 2011)

I've started to disassemble this bike and I have a few more questions, There is a decal on the down tube that I can make out, Could it be the "De Luxe" decal? Thats the only that memory lane has that I think would be appropriate. Also I might have to do a poll on whether or not to repaint the darts and stripes back on this bike. The black paint is in good shape on the frame but he white paint is very fragile and is flaking off with just a brush of the hand.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's another of those sprockets. Although similar to Schwinn, it is like described above, much deeper cutouts around the circles, that's the giveaway, although I have seen this style sprocket on very early Schwinn motorbikes, the Hawthornes, and even one of the Harley Davidsons used it as well.
The bike pictured below shares more elements in common with the Michigan City Excelsiors than with any of the ones I named above.


----------



## Xcelsior (Jan 7, 2011)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> I've started to disassemble this bike and I have a few more questions, There is a decal on the down tube that I can make out, Could it be the "De Luxe" decal? Thats the only that memory lane has that I think would be appropriate. Also I might have to do a poll on whether or not to repaint the darts and stripes back on this bike. The black paint is in good shape on the frame but he white paint is very fragile and is flaking off with just a brush of the hand.




Might it read Excelsior or La Salle? That would be my guess instead of De Luxe.  Post a pic and I'm sure we might be able to make it out.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jan 7, 2011)

All that is left of the decal is little flakes, Its badged as a Packard if that helps.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Sep 3, 2011)

Due to a tight budget from the owner this was one of the least costly restorations I've done, if you've got a sharp eye you can see where I was able to cut some corners. Big thanks to Jerry Germeau who did an excellent job on the fenders.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow looks great!!!


----------

